# A hunter in my garden.



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I was sat in the office in the house yesterday when something caught my eye in the garden.
It was a sparrow hawk! What a fantastic sight.

It had just slammed a young blackbird by the looks of the feathers everywhere.

They are fantastic hunters, the other bird had no chance.










Maxtor


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

:thumb:

Top job !


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very cool.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep chasing one out of my garden.. little bugger sits next to the bird table waiting for the dunnocks to feed! They are cool tho.. they can move so quickly.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had a few of these in my garden, along with peregrines/buzzards etc

one once cruised straight into one of my windows and died  got some good up close pics of him tho before lobbing him over the hedge with a shovel


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great catch on the camera there!


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats a well timed shot of a great bird :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great shot, fantastic looking bird too :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beast of a bird!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all, I have just been out to inspect the feathers, It looks like it had Starling for lunch and not a blackbird, you can see the blue tinge to the feathers in the photo.

Maxtor.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, thats a beast!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

That is a great photo


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

One of those killed a magpie right outside our front door. When I tried to get a picture it flew off with the carcase.

The magpie's mate sat in a tree and cried all day. I almost felt sorry for it, then I remebered seeing a magpie peck a lamb's eye out and felt better.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a freaky moment tonight. I had to nip into Tesco's in Kettering and decided to park int he car park across the road as it was very busy. When I came back with my shopping a kestral/sparrow hawk dive bombed the girl walking infront of me and flew around my car.. As I walked to my boot it was sitting there looking at me and then it flew off.. I reversed out of the parking space and all of a sudden I heard a thud and looked in the rear view mirror and the bird was sitting on my boot looking inside the car!!!! I opened the shutter on my camera phone but as soon as I lifted it up to take a shot the bird flew off! It was probably sat there around 15 seconds.. I will have a look in the morning to see if there are any scratches from it's talons on the boot.. But how strange?!?!?


----------

